# Grizzly Table Saw Router Extension



## adiamond (Jun 27, 2010)

All,
I am purchasing a Grizzly G0690 10" table saw with the extension for the router table. The issue is Grizzly only creates a hole for the bit to protrude through. I would like to add a JessEm router lift underneath. The question is: Can I hire someone to mill out a space in the extension to fit a router lift? I was concerned about decreasing the stregth of the piece. It seems like the thickness is there and the size is OK...

Thoughts?
Thanks for your help...


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you would be hard pressed to find someone willing to do that project. Most would probably quote you such a high estimate as to run you off.


----------



## adiamond (Jun 27, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> I think you would be hard pressed to find someone willing to do that project. Most would probably quote you such a high estimate as to run you off.


I know a couple people who are machinists and have access to industrial mills. I was concerned about the structural change in the extension. Ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another approach*

The table seems to be a standard 27" deep. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife/G0690
Peachtree Woodworking has a cast iron router table extension with an insert in various sizes for under $250.00:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_products.htm#1066 










Use your grizzly extension on the left and a Peachtree with a lift on the right or vice versa, for a really nice wide surface.....Just a thought.
 bill


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

adiamond said:


> I know a couple people who are machinists and have access to industrial mills. I was concerned about the structural change in the extension. Ideas?


Man, 420$, you would think Grizzly would have made it accept a standard insert plate or something. 

Being as its cast iron, I doubt structural stabillity would be an issue, but just check and see if any of the gussets in the casting run where the cut out will be.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is this what you are talking about?*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-Extension/H7507
It's only $210.00 and is an attachment.
  
 See larger image and other views


----------



## adiamond (Jun 27, 2010)

The tablesaw in question is at:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife/G0690

The router extension is at:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-Attachment/T10222

Yes, it is alot of $$$


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Router extension table*

Personally I wouldn't and didn't when I bought an extension for my table saw. I ended up making a free standing router table out of my extension a Bench Dog Pro Max cast iron. In fact I made 2 of them.
I didn't like the idea of clearing off the router table fence and lowering the cutter height in order to utilized the full width of the table saw. I like being able to leave the router table set up then make any cuts I want on the table saw and back and forth. Just my preference however.  Unless you are absolutely cramped for floor space I would not spend the $420 on the extension you are contemplating. Instead get a great Bench Dog 41" wide table with the proper plate already milled in.







*Bench Dog Full-Sized Cast Iron Router Table, Fence & Plate - Package #3*

Average Rating:  (1 customer review) 

* $599.99*KT


----------

